
Google Thinking About Making An In-House Startup Incubator To Retain Employees - bjonathan
http://www.businessinsider.com/google-thinking-about-making-an-in-house-startup-incubator-to-retain-fleeing-employees-2010-11
======
dmix
This reminds me of when cities create centers for safe drug use.

You can't prevent people from doing what they want to do, but you can create
an environment to reduce the negative impact, and possibly have some benefits
too (reduced diseases and in this case a successful startup).

------
gallerytungsten
This seems like an obvious move. The only question I have is why they didn't
do this years ago.

